# Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€



## noctis_61 (6. November 2012)

*Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Hallo Liebe PCGH-Profs.

Ich will mir nach 5 Jahren endlich meinen Traum vom Gamer/Videobearbeitungs Pc erfüllen. 
Ich habe eine eigene zusammenstellung gemacht als mal schauen ob es euch gefällt bin für 
andere Variatonen und Empfehlungen offen.





Anliegen/Wunsch:	Gamer/Videobearbeitungs Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker
Budget: 1300,-

Eigene zusammenstellung:

CPU: Xeon E3-1230 v2
GPU: AMD Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s
oder Western Digital WD20EARX 2 TB
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit
Mainboard: Weiß nicht genau bin aber kein Übertakter! Brauche keinen
Grafikchip, da separate Graka vorhanden ist.
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L7 530W



Hier nochmal mit dem Gegebenen Muster:

1. Wie viel Geld möchtest du maximal ausgeben? 1300

2. Benötigst du außer dem PC noch weitere Komponenten (Windows, Monitor, Tastatur, Maus...)?  
Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker

3. Welche Monitorauflösung (z.b. 1680x1050) benutzt du? Full HD

4. Was machst du mit dem PC (bitte genau beschreiben;      "HD-Videos" angegucken + bearbeiten, Musik bearbeiten. Spielen mit höhsten Einstellungen und Office

5. Welche Anwendungen/Spiele... nutzt du genau? Skyrim, Risen 2 etc. Full HD Videos bearbeiten (Sony Vegas).

6. Möchtest du auch zukünftige Spiele spielen können? Sollen diese auf höchsten Details laufen? Spiele spielen Ja! aber muss nicht die höhste Detail sein.

7. Wünschst du dir bestimmte Extras (Speicherkartenleser, WLAN, BluRay, SSD, TV-Karte, LightScribe...)? Wlan 

8. Werden bestimmte Anschlüsse gewünscht (USB3.0, eSATA. Firewire...)? USB3.0

9. Wünschst du dir bestimmte Eigenschaften (leise, Übertaktbar, kleines Gehäuse...)? Leise! Grafikkarte und Lüfter sollen bitte leise sein sobald es nicht an Leistung ändert.

10. Wie viel Festplattenspeicher benötigst du ungefähr? 1000 GB S-ATA 3

11. Möchtest du den PC in Zukunft aufrüsten? Ja aber erst in 3-5 Jahren

12. Hast du Vorlieben oder Abneigungen gegenüber bestimmter Hersteller? Warum? Nein aber bitte nur qualitative Komponenten, keine NO Name

13. Willst du den PC an eine hochwertige Soundanlage bzw. ein hochwertiges Headset anschließen? Ja an meinen SABA Verstärker aus dem 70ern und Teufel Kopfhörern. Deshalb wären Chinch und Klinke 3,5mm erwünscht.

14. Bevorzugst du bestimmte Shops (evtl. lokal)? Nein.

15. Kannst du noch Teile aus deinem alten PC verwenden? Wie lautet die genaue Modellbezeichnung? Nein

16. Willst du den Rechner zusammenbauen lassen oder machst du das selbst? warscheinlich selber wenns nicht all zu kompliziert wird!

17. Hast du schon konkrete Vorstellungen zu deiner Konfiguration? Wie Oben beschrieben.

Allerdings ist noch zu bemerken:
1. Ist ein Übertakteter 3570K besser als Xeon E3-1230 v2 (den Xeon E3-1230 v2 kann man ja nicht übertakten)
2. AMD Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition oder GTX 670 (Der AMD Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition verbraucht ja mehr Strom und ist lauter.
rechnet sich das nicht irgendwann mit dem Strompreisen, wenn ich GTX 670 kaufe?
3. Zu dem Monitor es soll ein 23"  mit Full HD sein aber bitte keine No Name Markewie ich oben auch geschrieben habe.
4. Maus Tastatur weiß ich auch nicht viel.
5. Drucker mit guter Qualität und günstigen Farbpatronen


Danke im vorraus warte auf soviele Kombinationen wie möglich
schönen Abend noch


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

1. In Videobearbeitung ist der Xeon besser. In Games der 3570k -- selbst nicht übertaktet.
2. Ich würde die normale AMD 7970 nehmen. Die ist schon schnell genug dank dem neuen Treiber und du bekommst 3 Spiele gratis dazu.
3. Ich würde einen größeren Schirm nehmen. Wie wäre es mit 27 Zoll IPS?
4. Da musst du ausprobieren was dir gefällt.
5. Ich empfehle Canon.


----------



## ich111 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Hallo und Willkommen im Forum,
zuerst mal Danke für die ausführliche beschreibung deiner Anforderungen

Ein paar Dinge vorweg: Ob eine HDD Sata 2 oder Sata 3 ist komplett egal, da das nur die Schnittstelle ist und HDDs bei den Übertragungsraten zwischen Sata 1 und Sata 2 hängen
Ein Beispiel: Wenn man ein Mofa von der Landstraße auf die Autobahn setzt wird es deswegen auch nicht besser


Mein Vorschlag:
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B)
*CPU:* Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (nur wenige Spiele können die zusätzlichen Threads eines i7/des Xenon 1230 V2 nutzen und übertaktet ist der i5 daher im Rendering mindestens gleich schnell und in Spielen flotter)
*Kühler:* Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
*Mainboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
*RAM:* G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C9D-8GAB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-30 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C10D-16GAO) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
*Graka:* Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  (bei Mindfactory gibts zu AMD Karten nagelneuer bzw erst erscheinende Tripple A Spiele dazu: AMD Never Settle - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von Mindfactory.de)
*SSD: *Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland*
HDD:* Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (wenn du eine alte hast würde ich die nehmen, bei HDDs hat sich nicht so viel getan)
*ODD:* LG Electronics GH24NS90 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS90.AUAA50B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (wenn du einen alten Sata Brenner hast nimm den, ein neuer macht dann 0 Sinn) oder LG Electronics BH10LS38 schwarz, SATA, retail Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Bluray immer Retail kaufen, damit du eine Abspielsoftware hast)
*NT:* be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (80+ Gold, Teilmodular und 5 Jahre Garantie mit 48h Vor Ort Austausch im ersten Jahr in D und FR)
*Gehäuse:* z.B. Produktvergleich BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP), Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL), Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL-W) | Geizhals Deutschland

*Monitor: *
LG Electronics Flatron IPS234V, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  Test: PRAD | Test Monitor LG Flatron IPS234V-PN

LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  Test: PRAD | Test Monitor LG Flatron IPS235P-BN

Das sind beides gute Monitore (IPS Panel, daher gute Farben und  Schwarzwerte und dank der für ein IPS Panel guten Reaktionszeit und dem  geringen Inputlag sind die Monitor voll Spieletauglich)
Der 234V hat das *etwas* bessere Panel, dafür ist der 235P ergonomischer (Pivot Funktion, Höhenverstellbar etc)

*Tastatur und Maus:*
Logitech G400 Optical Gaming Mouse, USB (910-002278) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Die ist ohne Acceleration und mehr braucht kein Mensch) 
Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (JQD-00008) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Maus und Tastatur müssen dir natürlich von der Ergonomie her passen (also Probegribbeln!) sonst hast du damit keinen Spaß


----------



## noctis_61 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Hallo ich danke dafür, dass ihr geschrieben habt.

Ich wollte aber dennoch wissen, ob ich nicht doch lieber die Gtx 670 nehmen sollte weil wie ich gehört habe soll die 7970
sehr laut sein und viel mehr Strom verbraucheb rechnet sich die Summe nicht irgendwann bei den Stromrechnungen?

Was die Cpu angeht wollte ich fragen ob das OC eine schwere Arbeit ist also könnte man das auch 
Ohne sehr viel Kentniss verrichten und ist ein übertakteter 3570k besser als eine xeon 1230 v2??
Das Mainboard sollte auf jedenfall einen Chinch und 3,5mm Klinke Ausgang haben,
da ich es wie geschrieben an einen Verstärker anschließen will.
Das Gehäuse sollte schon stylisch aussehn eventuell usb 3.0 eingang auf der vorder Seite

Bilschirm ein 27" wäte vielleicht auch sehr nett 

Tastatur mit Tastenbeleuchtung für abends gibt es sowas?

Bitte wie vorher auch auf jede Frage eingehen schönen Abend


----------



## BeatBlaster (8. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Ne, die paar Watt machen es auch nicht aus. 
Also der i5 ist für Gaming, und der xeon war ja eigendlich glaube ichmal eher ne server cpu. Also dient eher zur Videobearbeitung.


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



noctis_61 schrieb:


> Ich wollte aber dennoch wissen, ob ich nicht doch lieber die Gtx 670 nehmen sollte weil wie ich gehört habe soll die 7970
> sehr laut sein und viel mehr Strom verbraucheb rechnet sich die Summe nicht irgendwann bei den Stromrechnungen?


 
Die 7970 mit Referenzdesign ist lauter als die Nvidia. Aber die kauft auch niemand als Referenz.
Und die AMD braucht ein paar Watt mehr unter Last. Das macht aber nichts.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. November 2012)

Bei Cinch am Mobo Musst du mit Adaptern arbeiten


----------



## noctis_61 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Also ist die AMD Graka also leiser als die Gtx?
Wie sieht es aus mit den anderen Fragen.


----------



## anderon (8. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

kommt drauf an von wem dus kaufst
ich empfehl dir gigabyte, sapphiere und asus


----------



## target2804 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Die Never Settle Aktion mit den 3 Games ist momentan unterbrochen, da eines der Games wohl auf dem Index gelandet ist^^


----------



## mr.4EvEr (8. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



target2804 schrieb:


> Die Never Settle Aktion mit den 3 Games ist momentan unterbrochen, da eines der Games wohl auf dem Index gelandet ist^^


 
Aber zum Glück, so wie´s aussieht nur vorrübergehend. MF verspricht ja, dass die Aktion bald wieder eingeführt ist, wenn das mit Sleeping Dogs geklärt ist.
Meine Hand würde ich dafür aber nicht ins Feuer legen


----------



## Misto (8. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

http://forum.mindfactory.de/allgemeines/71999-amds-never-settle-aktion-3.html  Never settle läuft wieder.


----------



## noctis_61 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Was meinst du mit Im Index gelandet?


----------



## noctis_61 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Also Ich will mir das Gamer Pc inkls. Monitor, Drucker Maus und Tastatur am Samstag bestellen.

Problem ich weiß jetzt dank euch zwar mehr aber immer noch nicht genug
ich will nicht aufdringlich klingeln ihr macht Gamer Pc zusammenstellungen 
weiß der Geier wie lange euch fehlt es definitiv nicht an Erfahrung,
aber für mich ist das ganze neu ich hatte seit 5Jahren keinen Pc 
mehr gehabt und Versuche das best mögliche hier rauszuholen
Ich will 100% die richtigen Komponenten kaufen.
Ich meine man gibt nicht jeden Tag 1300€ aus und spart auch 
nicht 19 Monate für ein Pc.

Deshalb wünsche ich mir jetzt von so vielen Usern wie möglich  hier auf PCGH
die sich für meinen Fall interessieren "nochmal eine zusammenstellung" aber diesmal wäre auch
eine Begründung für die Auswahl der jeweiligen Komponente erwünscht meine ganzen Anliegen
habe ich bereits beschrieben, ich hoffe ihr nehmt euch ein paar minütchen für meinen Fall,
alls nicht dann bedanke 
ich mich trotzdem für alle Beiträge und bei allen Usern die sich ein wenig Zeit für mich genommen haben



Guten Abend wünsche ich


----------



## Jeanboy (9. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1230V2, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1155, boxed (BX80637E31230V2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~205 -> Der Xeon, weil du von den 8 Kernen (4 echte, 4 virtuelle) in Anwendungen wie Sony Vegas profitierst, kein 3570k (also OC), da dir wohl die Erfahrung mit PC's fehlt 
CPU Kühler: Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo (RR-TX3E-22PK-R1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~17 -> Da man deine CPU nicht übertakten kann, reicht so ein kleiner und leiser Kühler
GPU: Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~347 -> schnellste Single-GPU-Grafikkarte, die es gibt, dazu gibt es Spiele im Wert von 170 bei Mindfactory dazu. Das Mehr an Strom kannst du ignorieren 
RAM: 2x Kingston HyperX blu. DIMM 8GB PC3-12800U CL10 (DDR3-1600) (KHX1600C10D3B1/8G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~66 -> 16 GB Ram werden in Zukunft locker für alles reichen, 2x einzelne 8 GB, falls du einen zurückschicken musst, kannste mit dem andren weiterarbeiten 
NT: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~84 -> Das Beste, was man unter 100 Euro bekommen kann, völlig ausreichend  (Dein System wird keine 250 Watt ziehen)
Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland + Scythe Slip Stream 120 800rpm (SY1225SL12L) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~56 hochwertig und ein P/L Hammer, der Gehäuselüfter, da nur 1 vormontiert ist
Mainboard: ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~65 -> Hat für deine Bedürfnisse genug Anschlüsse 
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~64 -> P/L-mäßig einfach das Beste, was du bekommen kannst 
SSD: Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~85 -> Gut in Langzeittests (niedrige Ausfallrate) und sehr schnell
ODD: LG Electronics GH24NS90 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS90.AUAA50B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland -> völlig ausreichend, laut sind die alle, wenn sie brennen 
Wlan Stick: TP-Link TL-WN721N, 150Mbps, USB 2.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~5 -> Billig und sollte ausreichend sein 
Chinch Adapter: Diverse 3.5mm Klinke/Composite Audio Kupplung Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland für deine Boxen
Monitor: LG Electronics Flatron IPS237L, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland -> Unglaublich schön und dank dem IPS-Panel schöne Farben, aber auch fürs Gaming geeignet


Maus: Logitech G400 Optical Gaming Mouse, USB (910-002278) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Tastatur: Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (JQD-00008) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Sind beides die P/L Kracher, aber probekriffeln wäre von Vorteil


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (9. November 2012)

Genauso würde ich es auch machen


----------



## noctis_61 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Hallo Jeanboy,

Danke das du dir die Zeit genommen hast ich finde dein Auswahl an Komponenten 
gut begründet.

Die letzten Fragen bevor es los geht!

1. Sind die Features von der Gtx670 wie z.b Physix vernachlässigbar oder haben die einen Entscheidenden 
Vorteil gegenüber der AMD Graka

2. 16Gb Arbeitsspeicher? Windows 7 unterstützt doch nur max. 8GB oder?

3. Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass ich nach meinem Studium im Fachbereich Elektrotechnik 
Übertakten kann was in 3-4 Jahren der Fall seien würde vorher braucht man denke ich auch 
nicht zu übertakten, Welche CPU wäre dann die bessere die OC 3570k mit 4 Kernen oder
die Xeon E3 1230 mit 4 Kernen und 4virtuellen im Bereich Spiele Videobearbeitung und Codierung Decodierung?

4. Kannst du mir noch einen Display in Gr. 27" vorstellen?

5. Wofür wird die SSD benötigt?


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

1. Physx ist ein Werbeblender. Mehr nicht.

2. Windows 7 Home Premium unterstützt maximal 16GB. Ultimate 128GB RAM.

3. Den Xeon kannst du nicht übertakten.

4. Dell S2740L LED, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

5. Dort installierst du Windows drauf das dann schneller arbeitet.


----------



## noctis_61 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Hallo und danke für deine Antworten,

1. Achso ich dachte immer das es ein Feature für die Physik Nachahmung wie z.b. Luftstöße 
imitiert.

2. Oke danke für die Info aber hat man einen effektiven Vorteil bei mehr Arbeitsspeier als 8GB?
nicht das ich gegen die 16GB bin ist ja sowieso ein sehr guter Preis.

3. ich weiß das man den Xeon nicht übertakten kann die frage war eher welche CPU besser ist
ein Xeon im normal Zustand oder eine 3570k imOC Zustand in den oben beschriebenen
Aufgaben.

4. Ist ein IPS Panel oder ein LED Panel besser?? bitte auch begründen

5. Die SSD lässt Windows schneller booten nehme ich mal an.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (9. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



Threshold schrieb:


> 1. Physx ist ein Werbeblender. Mehr nicht.
> 
> 5. Dort installierst du Windows drauf das dann schneller arbeitet.




Jop, PhysX ist in fast gar keinen Games nutzbar und es werden sicherlich in Zukunft nicht allzu viele PhysX Games hinzu kommen. 
Ach ja Nvidia hat mit Games nachgezogen: 2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware,
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/244971-nvida-kleiner-never-settle-konter.html

SSDs sind deutlich schneller als HDDs. Die Zugriffszeiten liegen nur bei 0,1ms und die Schreib-und Leserate liegen einfach so mal beim 3-4fachen einer sau schnellen HDD


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> SSDs sind deutlich schneller als HDDs. Die Zugriffszeiten liegen nur bei 0,1ms und die Schreib-und Leserate liegen einfach so mal beim 3-4fachen einer sau schnellen HDD


 
Da hast du aber ein sehr komisches Zitat von mir. Wo hast du das denn her? Selbst gebaut? 

Natürlich sind SSDs schneller. Habe ich doch gesagt. Windows arbeitet schneller.


----------



## soth (9. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



noctis_61 schrieb:


> 1. Achso ich dachte immer das es ein Feature für die Physik Nachahmung wie z.b. Luftstöße
> imitiert.


Das tut es auch, allerdings setzt fast niemand auf diese Technik. Die meisten Spieleentwickler nutzen die Physik-Engine, die in den Spieleengines integriert ist...


noctis_61 schrieb:


> 2. Oke danke für die Info aber hat man einen effektiven Vorteil bei mehr Arbeitsspeier als 8GB?
> nicht das ich gegen die 16GB bin ist ja sowieso ein sehr guter Preis.


Nein. Solange du keine Programme nutzt, die so viel RAM benötigen, bringt dir mehr RAM nichts.


noctis_61 schrieb:


> 3. ich weiß das man den Xeon nicht übertakten kann die frage war eher welche CPU besser ist
> ein Xeon im normal Zustand oder eine 3570k imOC Zustand in den oben beschriebenen
> Aufgaben.


Ein übertakteter i5 ist schneller als ein Xeon, kostet aber in der Anschaffung auch mehr (teuereres Z77 Mainboard + leistungsfähiger Kühler)


noctis_61 schrieb:


> 4. Ist ein IPS Panel oder ein LED Panel besser?? bitte auch begründen


Der vorgeschlagene Dell hat ein IPS Panel mit LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung 
IPS ist eine Displaytechnologie und LED eine Art der Hintergrundbeleuchtung. Die beiden schließen sich nicht aus...


noctis_61 schrieb:


> 5. Die SSD lässt Windows schneller booten nehme ich mal an.


Generell ist die Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit mit einer SSD höher. Programme öffnen schneller, das ganze System fühlt sich flüssiger an. Ein netter Nebeneffekt ist, das man nach dem (schnelleren) Start des OS gleich losarbeiten kann, da die HDD nicht durch Hintergrundprogramme usw. blockiert wird.


----------



## noctis_61 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Ja danke das du das erwähnst daraus schließt sich, das Windows halt sehr schnell 
läuft. 
Hast du eine Idee zu meinen anderen Fragen?


----------



## soth (9. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Mein Post wurde übersehen


----------



## noctis_61 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Achso Vielen Dank, 

Ich überlege mir jetzt die Komponenten die ich bestellen werde.
Habt ihr noch ein oaar Tipps bevor ich mich hinsetze um zu entscheiden?

Vielleicht will ja nochmal jemand eine Zusammenstellung vorschlagen.


----------



## noctis_61 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Habe Ich gelesen soth,
Vielen Dank sehr informativ


----------



## mr.4EvEr (9. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Da hast du aber ein sehr komisches Zitat von mir. Wo hast du das denn her? Selbst gebaut?



Zitat? Wie, hä? Meinst du jetz, da ich geschrieben habe, dass die deutlich schneller sind, oder wegen meines Satzbaus?

Edit: Zur Konfig: Was kann man den da noch verbessern...? Nichts


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Zitat? Wie, hä? Meinst du jetz, da ich geschrieben habe, dass die deutlich schneller sind, oder wegen meines Satzbaus?


 
Ich meine das Zitat aus diesem Post.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...atur-drucker-budget-1300-a-2.html#post4714383


----------



## mr.4EvEr (9. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich meine das Zitat aus diesem Post.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...atur-drucker-budget-1300-a-2.html#post4714383


 
Ja und was war das mit dem selber gebaut?  Ja ich habe den Satzbau selber gemacht? Und?


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Das hier:



> Jop, PhysX ist in fast gar keinen Games nutzbar und es werden sicherlich in Zukunft nicht allzu viele PhysX Games hinzu kommen.
> Ach ja Nvidia hat mit Games nachgezogen: 2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware,
> Nvida kleiner Never Settle Konter



ist nicht von mir.


----------



## noctis_61 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

mr.4EvEr du hast Threshold zitiert aber hast was selber dazu geschrieben.
Also hast du Ihn oder Sie nicht zitiert sondern quasi was eigenes geschrieben.

Das ist einfach nur der Punkt


----------



## mr.4EvEr (10. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



noctis_61 schrieb:


> mr.4EvEr du hast Threshold zitiert aber hast was selber dazu geschrieben.
> Also hast du Ihn oder Sie nicht zitiert sondern quasi was eigenes geschrieben.
> 
> Das ist einfach nur der Punkt



Danke. Verflixt. Jetzt stimmts. Das wollte ich eig. dazwischen schreiben u. dann eben das Zitat von Threshold aufteilen. Sry, Threshold . Echt peinlich


----------



## noctis_61 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

@mr.4EvEr die kleine peinlichkeit gleichst du mit deiner großen intelligenz aus 

Soooo Leute.. habe mich jetzt hingesetzt und bin zu einem entschluss gekommen (endlich).

CPU. Eine 3570k aber erst mal ohne leistungsfähigem Kühler da ich noch nicht übertakten will bzw. kann

Graka. Eine 7970 nur weiß ich nicht von welcher Marke mir ist wichtig das dieser nicht allzu laut und warm 
wird.

Arbeitsspeicher. G.skill DDR3 1600MHz 

SSD. Samsung 128 GB 

NT. be quiet 480W 

HDD. Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000 GB

Gehäuse. Farcatal Design 

Laufwerk. normaler LG Laufwerk Sata

Jetzt fehlt das Mainboard hier bitte nochmal helfen.

Hier die Auswahlkreterien.

Bin derzeit kein Übertakter weil ich das nicht kann.

Würde mich auf Chinch ausgänge freuen sowas scheint es aber nicht zu geben es sei denn
man nimmt einen Adapter. das will ich aber nicht.

Braucht keine Onboard Grafikeinheit, da separate vorhanden ist.

Soll schon ein gutes Teil sein sprich gute Qualität.

Das war jetzt alles zu dem Rechner, mit dem Bildschirm muss ich noch schauen.

Gruß noctis_61


----------



## Softy (10. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

HD7970 würde ich eine von diesen nehmen: Produktvergleich 

Board: ASRock Z77 Extreme3, Z77 

Wenn hochwertige Audio-Peripherie angeschlossen werden soll, würde ich zu einer dedizierten Soundkarte greifen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. November 2012)

Bei der 7970 würde ich zur Gigabyte oder zur Sapphire Dual Fan greifen


----------



## noctis_61 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Oke aber warum ausgerechnet die beiden?


----------



## Softy (10. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Weil die leise und kühl sind


----------



## noctis_61 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Oke ich entscheide mich für die Sapphire7970 weil die einzige
Auswahlkreterie das Design ist nehme ich mal an.

Was ist denn nun mit den Mainboard sollte man hier sparen? 
oder zu etwas besonderem gteifen das ist dass letzte Stück das ich brauche
um meinen Rechner zu vervollständigen. so pls help me

Gruß noctis_61


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. November 2012)

Ein Mobo für 100 - 120 Euro reicht locker aus.


Gigabyte Z77 D3H, Gigabyte Z77X D3H, AsRock Z77 Extreme3 oder Extreme4


----------



## noctis_61 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Oke vielen Dank welche soll ich wählen ? ist auch hier der einzige unterschied, das, dass
Design anders ist?

Was die Displays angeht habe ich mich entschieden einen 23" zu kaufen
was ich nicht erwähnt habe und was vielleicht auch ausschlagebend für die 
Auswahl ist, wäre die Tatsache das ich meine PS3 auch an den Monitor anschließen
will.

Ich habe hier 3 die für mich in Frage kommen (natürlich wenn ihr nicht noch bessere
Alternativen habt) unzwar:

1. Dell UltraSharp U2412M schwarz, 24" ab €240,95


2. LG Electronics Flatron IPS237L, 23" ab €170,85

3. LG Electronics Flatron IPS234V, 23" ab €138,95


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Hat kein IPS, ist aber


----------



## noctis_61 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

@ich888

Danke für deine Alternative aber wo zum Teufel kommt das Displqy jetzt
her xD 

Also eine Grundsätzliche Frage: Was ist besser Ips Panel oder LED ?

Wieso empfiehlst du mir dieses Monitor aus Eigenerfahrung Testberichte ?
Was zieht den Asus vor den anderen genannten Displays?

Kannst du mir.das Bitte begründen.


Ich hätte echt nicht gedacht, das man soooo soo viel nachdenken
und nachlesen muss um ein Pc zu kaufen. LoL

Wirklich Hut ab vor euch Ihr habt meinen Respekt!!

Gruß noctis_61


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Der Asus ist für schnelle Shooter sehr gut geeignet, IPS hat den Vorteil dass der Blickwinkel besser ist.
Außerdem sollte man sich die Monitore immer vorher erst im Laden ansehen.


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



noctis_61 schrieb:


> Also eine Grundsätzliche Frage: Was ist besser Ips Panel oder LED ?


 
LED ist nur die Hintergrundbeleuchtung. IPS ist Panel Techik.
Der Asus hat TN Panel Technik. Die ist schlechter als IPS da sie stark Blickwinkelabhängig ist und der Kontrast schnell verloren geht.
Der Vorteil bei TN ist dass die Reaktionszeit geringer ist als bei IPS.


----------



## soth (11. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Nur als kleine Anmerkung:
IPS und LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung schließen sich nicht aus...

EDIT: Da war thres wohl schneller


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Dafür schließen sich aber IPS und 120Hz aus.


----------



## noctis_61 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Ja ich habe gelesen, das IPS Bildschirme ein glitzer artiges Merkmal aufweisen,
aber nicht jedermanns Auge nimmt das wahr.

Ich z.B. nehme das auch nicht wahr, aber dieses "glitzern" 
wird doch durch die Flüssigkristalle verursacht die auch in LCD
Displays vorhanden sind nur komischerweiße sieht niemand dort das
"Glitzern" naja das ist ein anderes Thema

Zu dem Asus Bildschirm sind die Farben genau so "satt" 
wie bei den LG's? 

Oke die Bildwiedergabe pro Sekunde sind bei LED's bekanntlich schneller
aber sind die Farben auch so lebendig? wie ist der Kontrast? oder die schärfe
des Bildes sind diese identisch oder sogar noch besser?


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

LCD sind das alles. 
Es geht um die Panel Technik.
Ja IPS Panels haben einen Glitzer Effekt. Das ist aber nicht störend und du gewöhnst dich daran.
An den schlechten Blickwinkel hatte ich mich bei TN noch nie gewöhnen können und daher empfehle ich keine Monitore mit TN Panel.
Außer jemand will 3D spielen oder sucht 120Hz Monitore. Denn da gibt es nichts mit IPS Panel.


----------



## noctis_61 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Was ist mit der Tatsache, das ich paralell gegen den Monitor sitzen werde xD

Also ich will keine3D Spiele spielen aber Shooter wie BF3 auf jedenfall.

Wenn es jetzt doch ein IPS Technik Bildschirm seien soll, welche empfiehlst du mir
dann.


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Was ist denn parallel gegen den Monitor sitzen? 
Kriegst du da nicht einen steifen Hals? 

Kauf dir den Dell.
Dell S2740L LED, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (11. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist denn parallel gegen den Monitor sitzen?
> Kriegst du da nicht einen steifen Hals?
> 
> Kauf dir den Dell.
> Dell S2740L LED, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 Machst du das etwa nicht so?
Ja der dell ist gut


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Machst du das etwa nicht so?


 
Nein. Ich muss immer an den Playmates vorbei schauen die auf meinem Schoß sitzen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (11. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nein. Ich muss immer an den Playmates vorbei schauen die auf meinem Schoß sitzen.


  sicher, klar doch 
Bei mir das gleiche


----------



## Softy (11. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Kauf dir den Dell.
> Dell S2740L LED, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Gibt es zu dem überhaupt schon Tests?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. November 2012)

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...s2740l-27-zoeller-im-edge-to-edge-design.html


----------



## soth (11. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Ja, gibt es: Test: Dell S2740L - 27-Zöller im Edge-To-Edge-Design


----------



## Softy (11. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Danke


----------



## noctis_61 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Zugegeben der sieht wirklich schick aus, aber vielleicht etwas zu groß..

Welcher Display im 23"-24" Bereich?


----------



## Softy (11. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Da gäbe es folgende Kandidaten:  Produktvergleich


----------



## mr.4EvEr (11. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



Softy schrieb:


> Da gäbe es folgende Kandidaten:  Produktvergleich


 
Und den : BenQ RL2450HT LED-Monitor: LCD/TFT-Monitor Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
24 Zoll, TN, 3-5ms Reaktionszeit, Latenzzeit 4,2 ms, höhenverstellbar: PRAD | Test Monitor BenQ RL2450HT (b) Teil 6


----------



## soth (11. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

und mit einer miserablen Helligkeitsverteilung...


----------



## noctis_61 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Oke ich nehme doch den 27" DELL statt das ich hier die Qual der Wahl erleiden muss.

Achtung jetzt kommt die entgültige Auswahl von Komponenten:

1. CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
195€
2. SSD: Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  
85€
3. HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
64€
4. RAM: G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C9D-8GAB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
36€
5. ODD: LG Electronics GH24NS90 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS90.AUAA50B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
15€
6. NT: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
84€
7. Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL) ab 
€103
8. Grafikkarte: Ich entscheide mich jetzt spontan für die 7970 Gigabyte Radeon HD nur verstehe ich nicht warum hier die normale
Version der Graka empfohlen wird, was ist denn mit der GHz Edition Sie ist rund 40€ teurerer und besser.. warscheinlich lohnt sich das
P/L Verhältniss nicht.
Die Aktion mit der AMD Graka + 3 Spiele von Mindfactory kostet bei der normalen Version 
€ 346,77 + 3 Spiele im Wert von ca. 180€ bei Geizhals bekommt man die Graka €340,46 ohne Spiele

-bei der GHz Version kostet Sie bei Mindfactory inkls. 3 Spiele 
€ 386,33 (40€ mehr als die normale Version)

In Geizhals ab €386,32 ohne Spiele.
Also was soll ich nehmen GHz oder normal Edition?

9. Mainboard: Ich habe keine Ahnung..

10. Kühler: Die mitgelieferte von Chip und später wenn ich mal Übertakten kann hole ich mir eine sehr leistungsfähige.

11. Display: Dell S2740L LED, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 300€

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

- Drucker kaufe ich später zu wenig Geld
- Maus und Tastatur sind mir bisschen zu teuer aber ich werd mir schon was einfallen lassen

Gruß noctis_61


----------



## mr.4EvEr (11. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Die GHZ Edition ist deshalb schlechter, da sie deutlich höhere Spannungen anlegt. Dadurch verbraucht der Chip deutlich mehr, wird wärmer, die Lüfter drehen mehr auf und die Lebensdauer sinkt. Deshalb raten wir in der Regel immer, dass es besser ist selbst zu OCen, da man da selbst entscheiden kann, wie viel Spannung man seiner Karte anvertraut. Mehr bezahlen würde ich für die GHZ edition erst recht nicht, da ist das Geld anderweitig besser investiert.

Mainboard kannst du das nehmen: GigaByte GA-Z77X-D3H Sockel 1155 Mainboard: Mainboard Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
Wenn du nicht ganz so viel investieren willst für MoBo, dann könnte das passen: ASRock Z77 Pro3 Sockel 1155 Mainboard: Mainboard Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## noctis_61 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Alles Klar verstanden Danke.
Ich will nicht bei dem Mainboard sparen weil das ja auch die HAUPTpaltine ist.

Aber auch nebenbei bemerkt, wie findest du die Zusammenstellung und wo ist Verbesserungsbedarf, habe ich was 
vergessen?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (11. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Bei der Maus wäre die G400 wirklich ihr Geld wert. Ich würde zum Zocken eher bei der Tastatur sparen als bei der Maus (für Office und viel tippen wärs natürlich umgekehrt).
Zur Konfig: Passt 
 Wenn du bei MF oder HWV bestellst, bekommst du bei allen HD 7970 die Spiele dazu. 
Vom Monitor habe ich bislang noch keine Tests gelesen. Zu dem kann ich kein Statement abgeben. Wenn du dich allerdings für IPS entschieden hast, dann sollte der passen.


----------



## noctis_61 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Wie ist die Gesamtkostenberechnung, wie viel zahle ich an Versand etc.

Kann mir jemand von euch eine Liste erstellen mit den genannten Komponenten?
wo ich nur noch zur Kasse klicken muss.

Bei der Graka natürlich separat, da Sie von Mindfactory oder Hardwareversand gekauft wird 
Habe die Aktion bei HWV nicht gefunden.


----------



## target2804 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Das kannst du doch selbst machen. du wählst dir einen shop aus und tust das zeug in den warenkorb. so faul wirst nicht sein, oder?

offtopic:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...t-red-clover-der-rote-klee-im-praxistest.html
jetzt mit diskussionsthread als link ganz unten. bitte kritisieren


----------



## Softy (12. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



noctis_61 schrieb:


> Habe die Aktion bei HWV nicht gefunden.



hardwareversand.de nimmt auch an der Aktion teil: NEVER SETTLE multi-bundle offer landing


----------



## noctis_61 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



target2804 schrieb:


> Das kannst du doch selbst machen. du wählst dir einen shop aus und tust das zeug in den warenkorb. so faul wirst nicht sein, oder?
> 
> offtopic:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...t-red-clover-der-rote-klee-im-praxistest.html
> jetzt mit diskussionsthread als link ganz unten. bitte kritisieren


 
 @target2804

Wenn ich faul wäre würde ich in den nächsten Saturn shop rennen 
und ein billig Pc kaufen.

Das Problem ist nicht das ich faul bin sondern, nicht weiß wie man
Zum Shop kommt zumindest bei Geizhals.de also ich weiß das sich 
die Geschichte wirklich in die Länge gezogen hat, das tut mir leid nur
wie ich schon oft erwähnt habe ich will alles perfekt organisiert haben.
Keine Lust auf böse Überraschung die hatte ich schon genug.

@Softy

Danke für den Link


----------



## mr.4EvEr (12. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Wenn du bei MF zwischen 0 Uhr und 6 Uhr bestellst, sparst du dir die Versandkosten. Weißt du jetzt wie du zum Shop kommst? Sry, aber das wir nicht allzu ersichtlich.
Wenn nicht: Du klickst das Shop Symbol bei Geizhals an, und wirst direkt zu dem Artikel bei dem Shop weitergeleitet...so wie´s halt sein soll


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. November 2012)

Allerdings sollte man immer die Preise beobachten, denn nicht selten wird es über Nacht teurer. Wie von Geisterhand


----------



## mr.4EvEr (12. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



ich888 schrieb:


> Allerdings sollte man immer die Preise beobachten, denn nicht selten wird es über Nacht teurer. Wie von Geisterhand


 
Das e9 CM 480w ist ja schon ne kleine Frechheit. Wie das jetzt an Preis zugelegt hat. Da sind wir ja teilweise auch selbst schuld dran. Weil wir den Verkauf gewisser Produkte enorm fördern 
(e9 400w: wer weiß, wann das teurer wird) usw.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. November 2012)

be quiet ist eben gut & günstig. 

Da P/L Verhältnis stimmt halt


----------



## mr.4EvEr (12. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



ich888 schrieb:


> be quiet ist eben gut & günstig.
> 
> Da P/L Verhältnis stimmt halt


 
Dagegen habe ich ja gar nichts gesagt. Es gibt einfach ein paar Produkte, die P/L technisch zz (fast)alles in den Schatten stellen. U.a. wäre da noch das Shinobi usw. die werden aber iwann preislich angehoben, da die Teile eben weg gehen (zu Recht) wie warme Semmeln. Ich frage mich teilweise schon, ob MF nicht bald mal Lieferengpässe bekommt


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. November 2012)

Ich wollte dich nicht angreifen,  ich wollte einen Grund dafür abgeben, warum wir be quiet empfehlen


----------



## noctis_61 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



ich888 schrieb:


> Allerdings sollte man immer die Preise beobachten, denn nicht selten wird es über Nacht teurer. Wie von Geisterhand


 
Apopros Preis anstieg, was denkt ihr lieber die ganze Geschichte im Weichnachten kaufen
da es zu der Zei bessere Angebote gibt oder lieber jetzt.


----------



## target2804 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

wird egal sein.


----------



## noctis_61 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Inwiefern wird das egal sein? Erfahrungsgemäß werden vorallem im Weinachten überwiegend
diverse Elektrogeräte gekauft darunter auch Pc's soll heißen die Nachfrage steigt enorm gegenüber 
anderer Monate und wie wir wissen beeinflusst die Nachfrage das Angebot.

Deshalb die Frage nochmal definiere es bitte.

Gruß noctis_61


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (13. November 2012)

Softy hat beobachtet (in den letzten Jahren), dass sich da preislich nicht sehr viel tut.


----------



## Westcoast (13. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

es kann schon sein, dass die preise über weihnachten steigen. nach dem motto wird ja sowieso gekauft. die nachfrage steigt schon an.
bei uns in der nähe bei expert werden die preise leicht angehoben. kann man aber pauschal nicht sagen, wie es verschiedene geschäfte handhaben.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (13. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



Westcoast schrieb:


> es kann schon sein, dass die preise über weihnachten steigen. nach dem motto wird ja sowieso gekauft. die nachfrage steigt schon an.
> bei uns in der nähe bei expert werden die preise leicht angehoben. kann man aber pauschal nicht sagen, wie es verschiedene geschäfte handhaben.



Die meisten Artikel, die ich in Idealo immer beobachtet habe, sind im Preis zu Weihnachten gestiegen! Manchmal waren die günstigsten Anbieter ausverkauft (so war es bei meinem DF GT), meistens allerdings ist der Preis ab ca. 2 Monate vor Weihnachten ein wenig angestiegen. Ich würde jetzt kaufen, weil günstiger wirds sowieso nicht, eher teurer.


----------



## noctis_61 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Hallo Liebe PCGH Forum Mitglieder,

Ich bins nochmal und ich habe mich endgültig für alle Komponenten 
entschieden falls jemand trotzdem Verbesserungspotential erkennt 
„der möge jetzt schreiben oder für immer schweigen“ haha.

Die Komponenten sehen wie folgt aus (auf dem Link):

- Achtung das Gehäuse soll ein:  Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl
 für €105 sein habe jetzt ein vergleichbar teueres Gehäuse genommen, da
Mindfactory das Gehäuse von  Fractal Design nicht hat.

- Mainboard wurde jetzt willkürlich ausgewählt durchaus für andere Vorschläge offen.

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2202ad00afdf8cd13d540fbd829ef0e3bddd6cd3c34d6

Falls jemand mir eine andere Variante bietet als gegeben und mir dadurch helfen will, so soll er seine Auswahl bitte begründen wie schon die Vorschreiber das tun. 

Gruß noctis_61


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. November 2012)

Warum jetzt doch die GTx670 ?


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Andere RAM nehmen. Die Hyper X brauchen zu viel Spannung. Kauf dir G-Skill Ares.
8GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## noctis_61 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Sry und Danke für den Hinweiß 

Hier Link: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220960840c646927c9c895ab8e71b08d4cf53c538a8a5

@Treshold 

Ja, alles klar und welches?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. November 2012)

Hat Threshold schon verlinkt, falls du den RAM meinst


----------



## noctis_61 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Oww.. Oke Danke


----------



## noctis_61 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Soll ich alle Komponente von einer Seite bestellen oder alles dort wo es am 
günstigsten ist?

Wenn ich immer zu den günstigeren Preisen greife (bei Geizhals), so 
habe ich einen Preisunterschied bei den jeweiligen Komponenten
von:


Geizhals Bestpreise Vs. Mindfactory (MF)

CPU: 
Von NUBIT 
199,00 EUR*
*inkl. 19 % UST zzgl. Versandkosten

Mindfactory
€ 212,17 

Differenz (DIF)= 13,17€

Graka:

Nur von MF wegen den Spielen *.*

HDD:
getgoods 
63,45*€ * 
Preise inkl. gesetzlicher MwSt. zzgl. Versandkosten 

MF
€ 64,43*

DIF 0,98€

SSD:
hardwareversand.de 
86,80*€
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten 

MF:
€ 94,90* 
DIF: 8,10€

NT:
digitalo.de 
79,95 € inkl. MwSt. zzgl. Versand 

MF:
€*83,37*
inkl. 19% UST zzgl. Versandkosten

DIF:  
3,42€


Mainboard:
€108,14 Bestpreis MF

RAM:
€*33,92* 
inkl. 19% UST zzgl. Versandkosten

Bestpreis MF

Bildschirm:
lite-com.de 
297,90EUR / Stück inkl.*19%*MwSt.*zzgl.*Versand 

MF:
€*313,95*
inkl. 19% UST zzgl. Versandkosten

DIF: 16,05€


Das heißt wenn ich alle Komponente ganz besonders den Monitor bei Mindfactory kaufe,
dann habe ich 41,72€ Verlust gemacht.

Wie soll ich vorgehen?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. November 2012)

Ich würde alles bei einem Händler kaufen.
So hast du alles auf einmal da und hast auch keinen Stress wenn irgendwas fehlt.


----------



## Jeanboy (22. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



ich888 schrieb:


> Ich würde alles bei einem Händler kaufen.
> So hast du alles auf einmal da und hast auch keinen Stress wenn irgendwas fehlt.



Wenn man aber 40 Euro sparen kann, sollte man wohl 1-2 Tage warten können


----------



## Westcoast (22. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Mr4ever

kann ich mir gut vorstellen, jeder möchte beim weihnachtsgeschäft mehr absahnen.


----------



## Fafafin (22. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Auch wenn Du am Anfang klargestellt hast, das Du vorerst nicht übertakten willst und daher keinen zusätzlichen Kühler brauchst, würde ich trotzdem die 30-40 Euro investieren.
Es sei denn, Du willst halbjährlich umbauen und aufrüsten, dann kannst Du natürlich erst einmal beim boxed-Kühler bleiben.


----------



## noctis_61 (22. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



ich888 schrieb:


> Ich würde alles bei einem Händler kaufen.*****
> So hast du alles auf einmal da und hast auch keinen Stress wenn irgendwas fehlt.


 
Ja da stimme ich dir zu, nur kann ich den Bildschirm bei
DELL S2740L 68,6 cm (27 Zoll) Full HD Monitor mit LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung, LITE-COM.DE | High Quality Hardware Solutions - DELL Reseller

bestellen dann habe ich schonmal 16,05,- gepart und anschließend SSD; CPU und Gehäuse bei HWV

SSD: http://lb.hardwareversand.de/Solid-State-Disk/56866/Samsung+SSD+830+128GB+SATA+6GB's+Basic.article

gepart ca. 15,-

CPU: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-3570K Box, LGA1155

ca. 6,69,- 

Gehäuse: http://lb.hardwareversand.de/Midi/63729/FRACTAL+DESIGN+Define+R4+Black+Pearl.article

verlust 3,06,-


Die kleineren Abweichungen habe ich nicht berücksichtigt, es lohnt sich einfach nicht für 1-3,- eine andere
Seite zu beansprechen und somit Aufwand auf sich zu ziehen, deshalb habe ich 
ein plus von ca. 34,68,- wenn ich wie beschrieben vorgehe.

Wobei ich nicht weiß ob es dafür mehr an Versandkosten gibt!

Kann mir mal einer sagen warum das Gehäuse so teuer ist?
hat es etwas besonderes gegenüber den anderen die ca. 50,-  Wert sind?


Gruß noctis_61


----------



## mr.4EvEr (22. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Das Fractal Design Define R4 ist ein extrem leises (welches schon gedämmt ist) Gehäuse. Da kommt z.B. selbst ein Shinobi nicht hin. Außerdem ist das R4 sehr gut verarbeitet.
Edit: Der Dell Monitor hat bei Prad leider nur befriedigend erhalten . Den Test konnte ich aber leider noch nicht lesen.


----------



## noctis_61 (22. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



Fafafin schrieb:


> Auch wenn Du am Anfang klargestellt hast, das Du vorerst nicht übertakten willst und daher keinen zusätzlichen Kühler brauchst, würde ich trotzdem die 30-40 Euro investieren.
> Es sei denn, Du willst halbjährlich umbauen und aufrüsten, dann kannst Du natürlich erst einmal beim boxed-Kühler bleiben.


 
Hallo, 
Ja ich will übertakten, nur vorerst reicht die Leistung der CPU für aktuelle Spiele dementsprechend reicht auch 
der Boxed Kühler also der von Intel mitgeliefert wird wenn es mal hart auf hart ankommt werde ich wohl einen 
leistungsfähigeren Kühler kaufen um anschließen zu übertakten.

Nebenbei bemerkt bin ich schon über meinen Limit von 1.300,- deshalb kann ich mir das auch nicht 
zusätzlich leisten.


----------



## noctis_61 (22. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Das Fractal Design Define R4 ist ein extrem leises (welches schon gedämmt ist) Gehäuse. Da kommt z.B. selbst ein Shinobi nicht hin. Außerdem ist das R4 sehr gut verarbeitet.
> Edit: Der Dell Monitor hat bei Prad leider nur befriedigend erhalten . Den Test konnte ich aber leider noch nicht lesen.


 
Also ist das Gehäuse seine ca. 100,- Wert!?

Der Monitor ist aber auch von denen empfohlen worden, aber ich werde nichtsdestotrotz im großen Saturn
Monitor Abteilung schauen ob meine Augen sich mit dem IPS-Glitzern befreunden kann.


----------



## Adi1 (22. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Jo, das R4 ist die Knete wert.


----------



## noctis_61 (22. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Jo, das R4 ist die Knete wert.


 Am Maimboard zu sparen wäre auch Blödsinn
 aber  die Entscheidung für eine ASRock scheint hier nicht wirklich
Jemanden zu stören? wundert mich ehrlich gesagt habe nämlich
auch negative Bewertungen gelesen.

Oke folgende Schritte sind meinerseits noch zu machen:

1. Monitore beurteilen in Saturn
2. Bei MF fragen ob ich eventuell einen Rabatt bekomme wenn
ich einen Warenwert von ca. 1.400€ kaufe.
- das gleiche bei HWV
mal schauen vielleicht ist ja was drinn.
3. Falls ich keinen Rabatt bekommen sollte wovon ich stark
ausgehe werde ich diverse Artikel von den genannten Seiten
kaufen glaub ich.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. November 2012)

ASRock baut sehr gute Mainboards, im Gegensatz zu früher.


----------



## noctis_61 (22. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



ich888 schrieb:


> ASRock baut sehr gute Mainboards, im Gegensatz zu früher.


 
Oke das erklärt einiges, die Beiträge waren auch von etwas früher.

Wisst ihr eigentlich wie die Aktion von AMD funktioniert? also was
ich verstanden habe ist man muss eine Grafikkarte im Wert über
160€ kaufen bei Ausgewählten Händlern und bekommt dann die Spiele 
als Download link oder wie?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. November 2012)

Das Spielbundle gibt es bei der HD7950 und bei der HD7970.


----------



## noctis_61 (22. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



ich888 schrieb:


> Das Spielbundle gibt es bei der HD7950 und bei der HD7970.


 
Ahh oke auch gut und in welcher Form bekomme ich die Spiele?


----------



## Threshold (22. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Du bekommst einen Key mit dem du das Game aktivieren kannst.
Ob du es dann über Steam oder Origin oder Uplay herunter lädst bleibt dir überlassen.


----------



## noctis_61 (22. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du bekommst einen Key mit dem du das Game aktivieren kannst.
> Ob du es dann über Steam oder Origin oder Uplay herunter lädst bleibt dir überlassen.


 
Alles klar verstanden ich würde Sie runterladen aber schauen wa mal ob wenns soweit ist.

@Threshold

Der Dell mit 27" soll laut den Test von Prad nur ein befriedigent 
sein, was sagst du dazu, besitz du dieses Gerät rein zufällig?

Kann man das in Saturn neben den ganzen LG's finden um mal einen
blick drauf zuwerfen im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes oder ist das ein
Internet Gerät


----------



## Jeanboy (22. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

die Dells gibts selten in solchen Elektronik Märkten... Bist du aber unzufrieden, kannst du ihn innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurückschicken


----------



## noctis_61 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> die Dells gibts selten in solchen Elektronik Märkten... Bist du aber unzufrieden, kannst du ihn innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurückschicken


 
Das ist ein großer Vorteil! Versandkosten müsste ich nur selber tragen.

Ich war gestern in Saturn und habe mir mal diese "IPS" Monitore angeguckt und muss ehrlich sagen
das ich postiv überrascht wurde! habe kein glitzern festellen können wovon in diversen Foren 
gesprochen wurde außerdem haben mich schärfe und Bild Farben umgehauen!

Der LG  M2752D hat es mir angetan was Bild und schärfe angeht für 329,- in Saturn 
Online 285,-

Tests & Meinung zu LG M2752D - LCD/TFT-Monitor bei idealo.de


- ABER, leider ist der nicht geeignet fürs Gaming aufgrund der Reaktionszeit. 

Fazit: 

Ich wurde sehr überzeugt von der IPS Technik!

Frage:

Für schnelles gaming ein Monitor mit schnelleren Bildwiederholungsrate?

Das menschliche Auge erfasst mindestens 24 Bildern pro Sekunde und max. 60

d.h. 60 Hz reicht vollkommen aus?


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Das IPS Glitzern sehen auch nicht alle. Einigen stört es. Andere sehen es nicht.


----------



## noctis_61 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das IPS Glitzern sehen auch nicht alle. Einigen stört es. Andere sehen es nicht.


 
Zum Glück bin ich einer von denen die es nicht wahrnehmen 

@Threshold

Oben steht eine Frage die ich an dich gestellt hatte
hier ist sie nochmal:

Der Dell mit 27" soll laut den Test von Prad nur ein befriedigent
sein, was sagst du dazu, besitz du dieses Gerät rein zufällig?


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



noctis_61 schrieb:


> @Threshold
> 
> Oben steht eine Frage die ich an dich gestellt hatte
> hier ist sie nochmal:
> ...



Er hat deswegen nur ein befriedigend bekommen weil der 27 Zöller eben andere Käufer anspricht als z.b. dich.
Der 27er ist nicht so gut einzustellen und das Bedienfeld ist einfach gehalten. Den Profi Grafiker würde das stören und der würde dann eher mehr ausgeben und sich ein Eizo oder so kaufen.
Ich selbst hatte den 27er schon auf dem Tisch und finde ich sehr gut.
Super Farben, Sehr guter Blickwinkel, sehr schnelle Reaktionszeiten. Echt ein Top Gerät und sieht eben super aus.
Dass du den Fuß nicht so gut einstellen kannst stört mich nicht und dass ich keine 200 Stufen bei der Farbgebung habe macht mir auch nichts aus.


----------



## noctis_61 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Er hat deswegen nur ein befriedigend bekommen weil der 27 Zöller eben andere Käufer anspricht als z.b. dich.
> Der 27er ist nicht so gut einzustellen und das Bedienfeld ist einfach gehalten. Den Profi Grafiker würde das stören und der würde dann eher mehr ausgeben und sich ein Eizo oder so kaufen.
> Ich selbst hatte den 27er schon auf dem Tisch und finde ich sehr gut.
> Super Farben, Sehr guter Blickwinkel, sehr schnelle Reaktionszeiten. Echt ein Top Gerät und sieht eben super aus.
> Dass du den Fuß nicht so gut einstellen kannst stört mich nicht und dass ich keine 200 Stufen bei der Farbgebung habe macht mir auch nichts aus.




Verstehe! Danke das du alles so ausführlich erklärt hast.

Warum hast du denn nicht mehr den DELL ?

Nebenbei welches Mainboard:

1. ASRock Z77 Extreme3 Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail

2. Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail


----------



## noctis_61 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



ich888 schrieb:


> Ist egal, aber ich bin fürs Z77X


 
Z77X? Alose der Gigabyte?

Wieso der Gigabyte gute Erfahrung damit gemacht verwendest du das selber?
Bitte begründe 

Ich habe mich für alle Komponenten soweit entschieden bisauf die Hauptplatine
das wird eine schwere Geburt weil einfach die Auswahl viel zu groß ist.

Hier soweit mein System https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php

Achtung ohne Mainboard und das Gehäuse wird von HWV gekauft falls jemand das noch nicht 
gelesen hat.


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Dein Warenkorb ist für andere leer. Du musst ihn frei geben.


----------



## Rosigatton (24. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Weil ich Gigabyte Fan bin, natürlich das Z77X-D3H. Meine Argumente sind wie immer lauwarme Spawas und korrekte ATX Maße.


----------



## noctis_61 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Interessant schon zwei User für Gigabyte kommen noch mehr

@Rossigaton

was meinst genau mit lauwarme sparwas?


----------



## Jeanboy (24. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Die Spannungswandler vom Mainboard werden bei GB besser gekühlt als bei AsRock


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (24. November 2012)

Bei AsRock Boards werden die Spannungswandler (SpaWas) heiß, was bis 4,5 GHz eigentlich zu vernachlässigen ist.
Bei Gigabyte werden die Spannungwandler hingegen nur lauwarm.


----------



## noctis_61 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220d482257b3a6d3c090c1f174df1c8cbd81a615e33a7


So wird mein System wohl besser sein wieso erwähnt ihr das
nicht früher  ich würde mir sonst dieses komische ASRock 
Board kaufen.

Werft bitte nochmals einen Blick drauf fehlt was gibst 
Verbesserungspotential wie bei dem Mobo?


----------



## noctis_61 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



ich888 schrieb:


> Passt so


 
@ich888 

Danke genau. das wollte ich hören und Gratulatin zu deinem 5000 Beitrag
Good Job!!


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (24. November 2012)

Danke !  Sehr nett von dir ! 


Feedback und Bilder sind hier immer sehr sehr gerne gesehen.


----------



## noctis_61 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



ich888 schrieb:


> Danke !  Sehr nett von dir !
> 
> 
> Feedback und Bilder sind hier immer sehr sehr gerne gesehen.


 
Nichts zu danken.

Ein Bild gibt es wenn ich mein Pc habe dann kann ich auch vernünftig
surfen arbeiten was auch immer bin derzeit mit dem Handy unterwegs.

aber mein Feedback lautet:

Ich bedanke mich an alle Mitglieder dieser Seite, die sich mein
Problem oder Anliegen ans Herz genommen haben und mich
sehr informativ und diskret beraten haben außerdem auch ein großen
Lob an die Urgesteine unter uns die nicht hochnässig geschrieben 
haben sondern den Themenstarter bzw. das Thema ernst betrachteten
und wie alle User hier, auch super schnell Anworten gaben.
Zusätzlich geht mein Dank auch an PCGH selbst die so eine Kommunikation
zwischen Mitgliedern überhaupt  ermöglichen


Danke....


----------



## Jeanboy (25. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Dazu kann man immer wieder nur sagen:


----------



## noctis_61 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



ich888 schrieb:


> Ja,
> 
> 
> Das Danke von mir war eigentlich auf den Glückwunsch zu meinen 5000 Posts bezogen


 
Oh.. naja auch gut.

Du warst mir natürlich auch eine sehr große Hilfe 


Außerdem wollte ich loswerden


----------



## noctis_61 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Ohh fast etwas vergessen!

Wie soll ich Windows draufspielen, wenn das Laufwerk fehlt haha

Hier nochmal mit ODD!

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22057dab7e12080da8af3eaf0532486b86c4c765cfd46

Welche Windows soll ich benutzen ist Windows 8 empfehlbar?


----------



## Softy (25. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Windows kannst Du auch mit einem USB-Stick installieren.

Windows 8 ist schon OK, bringt aber im Moment noch keine Vorteile im Vergleich zu Windows 7.

Wenn Du eine alte XP- oder Vista-Lizenz hast, kannst Du hier günstig auf Windows 8 upgraden: Windows kaufen - Microsoft Windows

Ansonsten: Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit Reinstallations-DVD: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## noctis_61 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



Softy schrieb:


> Windows kannst Du auch mit einem USB-Stick installieren.
> 
> Windows 8 ist schon OK, bringt aber im Moment noch keine Vorteile im Vergleich zu Windows 7.
> 
> ...


 
Habe Zuhause zum Glück Windows 7 64 bit

Oke gut das Win8 nicht bedeutend besser ist als Win7 konnte mit
diesen Kacheln die ich gesehen hab nicht anfreunden und keine
Start  Leiste vorhanden OMG naja anderes Thema.

Kann mir hier zuletzt nochmal jemand eine provisorische Lösung für 
Maus und Tastatur geben.


----------



## Softy (25. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Ich habe mich inzwischen mit Windows 8 angefreundet und finde es prima  Das mit dem Startbutton und so kriegt man leicht wieder wie bei Windows 7 hin 

Was meinst Du mit provisorisch?  Möglichst billig oder was?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. November 2012)

Als Maus würde ich die Logitech G400 nehmen.

Ich habe sie selbst und finde sie prima 
Aber geh vorher in einen Laden um sie zu testen.


----------



## Softy (25. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Ja, die G400 ist gut. Habe ich auch 

Tastatur kannst Du Dir die Microsoft Sidewinder X4 mal anschauen.


----------



## noctis_61 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich habe mich inzwischen mit Windows 8 angefreundet und finde es prima  Das mit dem Startbutton und so kriegt man leicht wieder wie bei Windows 7 hin
> 
> Was meinst Du mit provisorisch?  Möglichst billig oder was?


 
Ich bleib. erstmal bei Win7.

Genau möglichst billig hab keine Knete mehr bis zum nächsten
Monat xD

Das nächste mal kaufe ich mir dann die vorgeschlagene Maus und Tastatur
und die Mega Teufel Kopfhörer für 70€.
 Aber wie beschrieben bin total blank xD


----------



## noctis_61 (26. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Hat keiner einen Vorschlag?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. November 2012)

Für was denn ?   Tasta und Maus oder ?


----------



## Softy (26. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Da würde ich irgendwas billiges von Logitech oder Microsoft kaufen:

Tastaturen mit Hersteller: Logitech/Microsoft, Typ: kabelgebunden Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Mäuse mit Hersteller: Logitech/Microsoft, Typ: kabelgebunden Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## noctis_61 (26. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



ich888 schrieb:


> Für was denn ?   Tasta und Maus oder ?


 
Genau umd möglichst billig im Preis.
Wenns geht habe in MF mal geschaut ob es dort
günstige Tastatur und Maus gibt das wae zwar der Fall
aber wusste jetzt nicht direk welche ich nehmen sollte
vielleicht habt ihr ja Erfahrungen mit günstigeren Maus und Tastaturen 
gemacht.


----------



## noctis_61 (26. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



Softy schrieb:


> Da würde ich irgendwas billiges von Logitech oder Microsoft kaufen:
> 
> Tastaturen mit Hersteller: Logitech/Microsoft, Typ: kabelgebunden Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Mäuse mit Hersteller: Logitech/Microsoft, Typ: kabelgebunden Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Oke ich such mir hier was aus sollte fürs erste ausreichen.
Danke


----------



## noctis_61 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Noch was bevor ich Morgen zwischen 00.00 - 06.00 bestelle,

unzwar kaufe ich wie schon erwähnt das Gehäuse von 
HVW weil es das R4 nicht bei MF gibt.

Wie siehts aus mit den Versandkosten entfallen die auch 
wenn man eine bestimmte Bedinung erfüllt?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. November 2012)

Bei MF gibt es Midnight Shopping, das heißt nach 24 Uhr sind die Versandkosten gratis.
Allerdings steigen dann auch oft die Preise an.


----------



## noctis_61 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



ich888 schrieb:


> Bei MF gibt es Midnight Shopping, das heißt nach 24 Uhr sind die Versandkosten gratis.
> Allerdings steigen dann auch oft die Preise an.


 
Oke aber die Frage ist eher ob es sowas auch bei HWV
gibt oder andere Bedingungen um die Versandkosten 
nixht zu zahlen


----------



## Softy (27. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Da gibt es leider keine Möglichkeit. Versandkosten fallen bei hardwareversand.de immer an.


----------



## noctis_61 (28. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



Softy schrieb:


> Da gibt es leider keine Möglichkeit. Versandkosten fallen bei hardwareversand.de immer an.


 
Also die Versandkosten berechnen sich aus 3% der Gesamtsumme,
wenn man über PayPal zahlt sprich bei einem Warenwert von 100€ sind die 
Versandkosten bei 3€ richtig?

Die SSD von Samsung hat die zufällig mehrere Versionen ?

Weil Sie bei HWV 95€ und ind MF 105€ kostet.


----------



## noctis_61 (28. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Siehe HWV SSD: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information

Siehe MF SSD: 128GB Samsung 830 Basic Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC Toggle


----------



## Nishino (28. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Du kannst Beiträge auch editieren.

Es gibt zwar unterschiedliche Versionen der Samsung SSDs (Pro/Basic, mit/ohne Upgrade-Kit), aber diejenigen, die du verlinkt hast, sind gleich. Die Preise sind da tatsächlich so unterschiedlich.

Die Versandkosten von HWV kannst du hier ablesen: http://lb.hardwareversand.de/hv/img/versandkosten.jpg


----------



## Softy (28. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Bei hardwareversand.de solltest Du entweder per Vorkasse oder online-Überweisung zahlen.

Bei Zahlung mit Kreditkarte oder Paypal werden zusätzlich zum Porto 3% Aufpreis des Warenwertes fällig.


----------



## noctis_61 (28. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Kann derzeit nur online zahlen über Paypal nutze derzeit keinen
Online banking.

Oke
D.h. ich müsste die standard Versandkosten 4,99€ + 3% des Gesamtwarenwertes
bezahlen.
soll heißen wenn ich mir SSD + Case = ca. 200€ bei HWV bestelle bezahle ich
4,99€+ 6€ = 10,99€ an Versand.
Wenn ich aber die SSD bei MF kaufe zahle ich alleine für die SSD 10€ mehr.

Im Endeffekt habe ich durch das kaufen der SSD bei HWV 4€ gespart.

xD


----------



## target2804 (28. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Voraksse funktioniert auch -man mag es kaum glauben- mit einer normalen Überweisung auf dem netten orangefarbenen Zettel bei deiner Bank.


----------



## noctis_61 (28. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



target2804 schrieb:


> Voraksse funktioniert auch -man mag es kaum glauben- mit einer normalen Überweisung auf dem netten orangefarbenen Zettel bei deiner Bank.


 
Ahh.. xD 
Meinst du die orangerot Farbende Zettel wie das T.shirt vom Chefkoch aus Southpark 
Nein.

Danke für die Info also eine einfache Überweisung und ich bekomme nur 4,99€ 
Als Versandkosten? egal bei wie vielen Artikeln oder für jedes einzelne 4,99€


----------



## noctis_61 (28. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Hmm.. ca. 22€ billiger heute, meint Ihr das ändert sich
gegen Mitternacht ?

27" (68cm) Dell TFT-Display S2740L - Hardware, Notebooks & Software


----------



## Softy (28. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



noctis_61 schrieb:


> Hmm.. ca. 22€ billiger heute, meint Ihr das ändert sich
> gegen Mitternacht ?


 
Meine Kristallkugel ist vorhin runtergefallen, daher:


----------



## noctis_61 (28. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



noctis_61 schrieb:


> Ahh.. xD
> Meinst du die orangerot Farbende Zettel wie das T.shirt vom Chefkoch aus Southpark
> Nein.
> 
> ...


 


noctis_61 schrieb:


> Hmm.. ca. 22€ billiger heute, meint Ihr das ändert sich
> gegen Mitternacht ?
> 
> 
> 27" (68cm) Dell TFT-Display S2740L - Hardware, Notebooks & Software


 


Softy schrieb:


> Meine Kristallkugel ist vorhin runtergefallen, daher:


 
Super gemacht Softy -.- ich hab dir gesagt das es keine gute Idee ist die
Kristallkugel auf dein Hund zu schnallen!


----------



## noctis_61 (28. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Aber mal zu der anderen Frage,

Zahle ich für mehrere Artikel 4,99€ bei HWV oder jeweils
4,99€

Dasselbe mit MF zahlt man dort für Beispielsweise 12 Artikel 
6,99€ oder für jedes einzelne.


----------



## Jeanboy (28. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Du zahlst nur 1x die Versandkosten, sofern du alles zusammen bestellst


----------



## Softy (28. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Es kann zwar sein, dass du mehere Pakete bekommst, Versandkosten werden aber nur einmal fällig.

Gewöhnlich kommt das Gehäuse aus dem Großteillager und wird separat verschickt, und der restliche Kram kommt dann in einem 2. Paket.


----------



## noctis_61 (28. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Oke Leute habe mir die Komponente wie gesagt schon ausgesucht. hier nochmal 

Achtung ohne Case und SSD 

Begründung:

Die SSD ist bei HWV um 10,- günstiger

Das Case soll eine FRACTAL DESIGN Define R4 Black Pearl sein was MF nichr anbietet.

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2201043a0158045065121d1f3121775dd43a00e621390

Gesamtkosten: € 1.162,99 +  € 6,99 =  1169,98 €

+

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SSD 830 128GB SATA 6GB's Basic
94,99 €

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - FRACTAL DESIGN Define R4 Black Pearl
102,95 €

Gesamt: 197,94€ + 4,99€ = 202,93€ 

Alles insgesamt: 1169,98€ + 202,93€ = 1372,91 €

Möchte es jetzt kaufen, da die Preise gegen Mitternacht wieder steigen werden!

Ich will per Überweißung zahlen um zusätzliche Kosten zu vermeiden,
kann ich bei MF zumindest via PayPal zahlen?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (28. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Die Konfig passt ...das mit dem Monitor ist ja hier schon besprochen worden, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.
Ja du kannst bei MF via PayPal zahlen.

Viel Spaß mit der Kiste...Feedback ist wie immer erwünscht


----------



## noctis_61 (28. November 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Ich habe alles gerade per PayPal gezahlt zumindest bei MF,

Jetzt folgt HWV!


----------



## noctis_61 (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Welche CPU ist besser beim Gaming die Intel CPU's oder die AMD CPU's


----------



## Softy (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Intel

Selbst der i3 ist in den meisten Spielen etwas schneller als jede AMD CPU


----------



## noctis_61 (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Danke für die Bestätigung!

Wie sieht es aus mit der einen FX achttausend und noch was?

Die hat ja 8 Kerne und mehr GHz als normale Intel CPU's ?

Inwiefern sind diese ausschlaggebend


----------



## Adi1 (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Vergiss den FX 8xxx, als Spieler-CPU ist die ungeeignet.


----------



## Softy (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Der FX 8350 verbraucht deutlich mehr Strom und ist nur ganz knapp über dem i3-3220.

Test: AMD FX-8350


----------



## noctis_61 (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Oke ich wollte nur einen Kollegen umstimmen aber egal.

Ich habe mein Rechner ja schon vor 4 Tagen bestellt!

i5 3570k

Übrigens war bzw ist  mein DELL Bildschirm beschädigt! 

So ähnlich habe ich es bei der Reklamation beschrieben:

Ich musste entsetzt feststellen,dass der "Dell" auf der oberen rechten Seite einen dreieckartigen Schönheitsfehler hat.
Es ist vorallem bei einem schwarzen Bildschirm sehr deutlich erkennbar.
Ein weißer Helligkeits oder Leuchtungsfehler nehme ich an.

Dieser tauchte auf als ich den DELL in Betrieb genommen habe,
nach einer dreiviertel Stunde im Betrieb wurde dieser weiße Fleck ersichtlich
größer daraufhin schaltete Ich den Monitor aus,
bemerkenswerterweiße sah man den Fleck immer noch obwohl es
an keiner Spannungsquelle angeschlossen war, der Monitor war aus!

Kurze Zeit später sah man wie sich dieser Fleck reduzierte es wurde immer kleiner,
in einer halben Stunde sah man ihn garnicht mehr.

Beim erneuten einschalten war zunächst alles in Ordnung aber mit zunehmender
Zeit im Betrieb des DELL's tauchte langsam aber sicher der exakt gleiche
Fleck auf, auf der exakt gleichen Stelle.


Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Softy (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Ja, der Text passt so. Wobei Du den Bildschirm innerhalb von 14 Tagen auch ohne Begründung zurückgeben kannst, bzw. hätte ein kurzer Text gereicht, z.B. "Bildfehler oben rechts"


----------



## noctis_61 (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Ist aber eigenartig, Ich glaube das, dass dunst ist also verdunstetes Wasser.

Meine Theorie:

Bildschirm macht sich um ca. 05:00uhr morgens auf
den Weg und kommt um ca. 15:00 uhr bei mir an
also es musste heute 10std eisige kälte aushalten und kommt
plötzlich zu mir nach Hause wo es kuschlig und warm ist xD

Dadurch wird das Kristalliesierte Wasser in ganz kleinen 
Mengen welches sich zwischen dem Bildschirm und Glas befindet
sehbar.

Vergleichbar mit den Frost und Verdunst Problem im Auto
an der Windschutzscheibe z.B.

Problem falls es wirklich Flüssigkeit ist was sich dort befindet,
wie bekomme ich das dort raus mit einem Föhn? 

Ideen?


----------



## Ashton (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Schick's zurück. Ist ja kostenlos für dich und besser als wenn du den Monitor nun richtig schrott machst und du nicht mehr umtauschen kannst.


----------



## noctis_61 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



Ashton schrieb:


> Schick's zurück. Ist ja kostenlos für dich und besser als wenn du den Monitor nun richtig schrott machst und du nicht mehr umtauschen kannst.


 
Ja du hast zwar Recht nur ist aus einem mysteriösen Grund dieser Fleck verschwunden!
und er taucht auch nicht mehr auf?

Trotzdem zurück schicken?

Habe die Fotos ja festgehalten wo das Problem noch vorhanden war.


----------



## noctis_61 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Habe mal eine Frage: 

Warum wird hier überwiegend die 128GB Samsung 830 Basic Series 2.5" SSD empfohlen?

Die Samsung SSD 840 Series 250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD250BW) ab €155,45
ist doch P/L Technisch gesehen besser nicht wahr?

Samsung SSD 840 Pro - Test - CHIP Online


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Weil die meisten 128GB als OS Platte nehmen.
Die 830 mit 128GB kostet 100€. Die 840 mit 128Gb kostet 130€.
Wenn du lieber 250GB haben willst kannst du natürlich 50€ mehr ausgeben. Ist deine Sache.


----------



## noctis_61 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Weil die meisten 128GB als OS Platte nehmen.
> Die 830 mit 128GB kostet 100€. Die 840 mit 128Gb kostet 130€.
> Wenn du lieber 250GB haben willst kannst du natürlich 50€ mehr ausgeben. Ist deine Sache.


 
Nein mir würden 128GB ausreichen ich habe mir ja auch die 830 gekauft.

Ist eher eine Verständnis Frage also,
lohnen sich die 30,- mehr nicht für die neuere Version?

Laut Chip.de Test kommt die 830'er Serie nicht mal annähernd an die 840'er Serie Messwerte 
der ran.

Ich zitiere:

"Alternative
Die SSD 830 (MZ-7PC512) speichert ebenfalls 512 GByte, kostet aber nur rund 370 Euro. Ihr Transferraten, Zugriffszeiten und IOPS-Werte liegen zwar fast überall auf hohem Niveau, kommen aber nicht annähernd an die der SSD 840 Pro heran"

Was bedeutet OS Platte genau?

Noch was habe mir den DELL bestellt bin echt zufrieden mit den Farben und Design wirklich
gute Empfehlung danke dir!!

- Hatte zwar ein kleines Problem mit der Kiste (kannst du in den vorherigen Seiten lesen wenn du Lust hast)
aber es scheint alles wieder in Ordnung zu seien!


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



noctis_61 schrieb:


> Laut Chip.de Test kommt die 830'er Serie nicht mal annähernd an die 840'er Serie Messwerte
> der ran.
> 
> Ich zitiere:
> ...


 
Bei Chip arbeiten auch nur Penner. 
Die können die 830 nicht mit der 840 Pro vergleichen. Logisch ist die Pro schneller. Sie müssen sie mit der 840 Basic vergleichen und da sieht das wieder anders aus denn der Unterschied ist gleich null.
Die Pro kostet auch erheblich mehr.
Allerdings ist die Pro eben nur in Benchmarks schneller. Eben in das was sie geschrieben haben. In der Praxis ist der Unterschied so gering dass der Aufpreis zur Pro einfach nur ein Witz ist.
Daher bleibt bei der 830. Das ist eine sehr gute SSD.
Sei braucht aber 25% mehr Energie als die 840.   
Also statt 4 Watt bei der 840 braucht die 830 5 Watt unter Last. 

Mit OS ist das Betriebssystem gemeint. Du installierst Windows auf die SSD und eben die ganzen Programme die du sonst so nutzt. 
Games kommen extra da sie eben deutlich größer sind.


----------



## soth (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Im normalen Betrieb wirst du keinen Unterschied zwischen der 840Pro und der 830 feststellen können, der Performancevorteil zeigt sich nur in Benchmarks,
Und auch hier ist der Satz wohl etwas übertrieben 

*O*perating*S*ystem = Betriebssytem


----------



## noctis_61 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Bei Chip arbeiten auch nur Penner.
> Die können die 830 nicht mit der 840 Pro vergleichen. Logisch ist die Pro schneller. Sie müssen sie mit der 840 Basic vergleichen und da sieht das wieder anders aus denn der Unterschied ist gleich null.
> Die Pro kostet auch erheblich mehr.
> Allerdings ist die Pro eben nur in Benchmarks schneller. Eben in das was sie geschrieben haben. In der Praxis ist der Unterschied so gering dass der Aufpreis zur Pro einfach nur ein Witz ist.
> ...


 

  

Oke das sind echt aussagekräftige Argumente!
Danke diesbezüglich 

Ich werde übrigens auch mein Betriebssystem auf die SSD draufspielen.
Logisch damit Sie schneller bootet!

Inwiefern beeinflusst es wenn man Games auf die SSD speichert bzw. abspielt?
Das Spiel startet höhstens schneller aber sowas wie mehr FPS kann nicht sein oder?


----------



## Softy (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Ja, Ladezeiten werden z.T. deutlich verkürzt (bei BF3 etwa um Faktor 2). Weitere Vorteile gibt es nicht, natürlich auch keine fps mehr.

Nachladeruckler können auch reduziert werden.


----------



## noctis_61 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



Softy schrieb:


> Ja, Ladezeiten werden z.T. deutlich verkürzt (bei BF3 etwa um Faktor 2). Weitere Vorteile gibt es nicht, natürlich auch keine fps mehr.
> 
> Nachladeruckler können auch reduziert werden.


 
Also sehr vom Vorteil bei Ballerspielen ! xD


----------



## noctis_61 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Welches Betriebssystem außer WIN8,
ist den am besten für meine Bedinungen geeignet.

Ist der unterschied zwischen WIN7 Home 64 bit groß 
gegenüber WIN7 Ultimate 64 bit?

Worin unterscheiden diese sich überhaupt?


----------



## Softy (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit reicht völlig aus. 

Hier ein Übersicht der Features: Windows 7 Versionen im Vergleich - WinVistaSide


----------



## noctis_61 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

Ich melde mich mal wieder mit einem neuen Problem!

unzwar..

Ich habe den Fractal R4 gerade eben bekommen jetzt habe ich ein Problem bzw. Frage zu den
Abstandsschrauben womit man das Mainboard befestigt.

Muss man die ganz durchdrehen mit der Zange oder reicht menschlicher Muskelkraft völlig aus?


----------



## Softy (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Ich würde die Abstandshalter mit einer Zange, aber viel Gefühl reindrehen. Stell Dir einfach vor, das Gehäuse wäre eine Frau


----------



## noctis_61 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Alles klar hat funktioniert.
Ich kann halt gut mit frauen umgehen vorallem
mit ner Zange xD.

Next Problem..

Ich auf dem Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H Intel Z77 Board sind soviele
Anschlüsse und soviele Kabel da komm ich bisschen durcheinander..
Kann mir da mal jemand helfen?

Was kommt wohin ?


----------



## Softy (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Das mit den Gehäuseanschlüsse steht im Mainboard-Handbuch.

Ansonsten kannst Du Dir das hier mal anschauen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...llung/156726-how-pc-selbst-zusammenbauen.html

Oder: How to build a Computer - YouTube


----------



## noctis_61 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Oke vielen Dank werde es mir gleichmal durchlesen.

Aber mal was anderes ist es normal, das ich viel zu viele 
Schrauben bzw
 Kabel bekommen habe???


----------



## Threshold (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Abstandshalter kannst du einfach mit den Fingern reindrehen und gut. Da musst du nichts mit der Zange oder sonst was nachdrehen. Fingerfest reicht.


----------



## noctis_61 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Abstandshalter kannst du einfach mit den Fingern reindrehen und gut. Da musst du nichts mit der Zange oder sonst was nachdrehen. Fingerfest reicht.


 
Hab die schon mit der Zange+ viel Gefühl reingedreht


----------



## Threshold (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



noctis_61 schrieb:


> Hab die schon mit der Zange+ viel Gefühl reingedreht


 
Ich würde mit einem 8mm Schlüssel noch mal kräftig nachziehen.


----------



## target2804 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde mit einem 8mm Schlüssel noch mal kräftig nachziehen.


 und wenn das Gewind dann entgültig kaputt ist, Abstandhalter mit größerem Gewinde kaufen und von vorn anfangen


----------



## Threshold (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



target2804 schrieb:


> und wenn das Gewind dann entgültig kaputt ist, Abstandhalter mit größerem Gewinde kaufen und von vorn anfangen


 
Ich würde das Schweißgerät herausholen.


----------



## target2804 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Leg dein Mobo einfach auf einen Tisch. Abstandhalter sind eh überbewertet, gehäuse auch


----------



## noctis_61 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Ich schreibte mit Gefühl rein gedreht!

Fakt ist es passt alles Perfekt und ist stabil!

Mir machen eher die vielen Kabel und Schrauben zuschaffen.


----------



## noctis_61 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Hallo Liebe PCGH Menschen ^^

wollte wie immer paar Sachen fragen unzwar,

Ich hatte wie einige von euch wissen meinen PC am 28.11.12 bestellt also vor über zwei Wochen
zur der Zeit waren alle Komponente als Lagernd bezeichnet und ich bekam auch innerhalb drei Tagen alle Komponente 
bis auf die Grafikkarte und Arbeitsspeicher diese waren plötzlich als bestellt gekennzeichnet sprich sie kämen zwei Tage 
später laut Bestelldatum, ich dachte mir oke die paar Tage werden mich jetzt auch nicht umbringen!
Nun war es nach den zwei Tagen also wo der Bestelldatum "erreicht" war folgendermaßen der Bestelldatum wurde wieder 
verschoben dieses mal um fünf Tage.

Nur nicht die Geduld verlieren..

nach den fünf Tagen am vermeintlichen Bestelldatum ist folgendes passiert Na.. Na.. Na.. wisst Ihr es?
Genau! der Bestelldatum wurde wieder verschoben zumindest ber der Grafikkarte.

Es soll laut Bestelldatum heute wieder soweit seien das die Grafikkarte da ist aber ich erwarte wieder eine verschiebung
des Bestelldatums.

Nur nebenbei  erwähnt die Grafikkarte ist inzwischen 15,- günstiger und meine 14 Tage Rückgaberecht laufen bald aus, 
Da ich das System nicht checken kann ist das echt ********!


----------



## noctis_61 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Hier nochmal die Grafikkarte 3072MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)


----------



## Rosigatton (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Anrufen ob die Karte da ist. Falls nicht, zum gleichen Preis diese schicken lassen : 3072MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Bulk)


----------



## noctis_61 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Oke und wo ist der Unterschied wenn es einen gibt?
Bulk - Retail?


----------



## Rosigatton (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Bulk ist ohne Zubehör, Retail mit.


----------



## noctis_61 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Hm. 
Woher soll ich mir dann die diverse Kabel besorgen

Apropos Kabel unterschreibst du die folgende Aussage,

DVI oder HDMI?
Da beide Anschlüsse und Signale digital sind macht es keinen Unterschied, die Qualität ist gleich. Bei HDMI können lediglich zusätzlich auch Audiosignale übertragen werden

- Mein HDMI Anschluss ist leider schon durch die PS3 besetzt! 

Deshalb die Frage..


----------



## noctis_61 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Was noch zu Kabel gehört ist folgendes ,
Ich habe einen alten Verstärker dieser hat noch einen DIN Ausgang wie schaffe ich den
mit dem Rechner zuverbinden Habt ihr vielleicht eine Ahnung?


----------



## Rosigatton (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Jepp, unterschreibe ich. Manche DVI Ausgänge/Kabel übertragen auch Audiosignale .

Die Kabel, welche Du für die Graka benötigst, sind am/ beim Netzteil dabei .

Ansonsten die billigsten DVI oder HDMI Kabel kaufen, die Du brauchst.


----------



## soth (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Am besten die ganz günstigen HDMI Kabel kaufen, da zahlen die Hersteller nämlich keine Lizenzkosten an das Gremium


----------



## noctis_61 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Oke das istsehr Gut Danke!

Habe übrigens auch den selben  Netzteil wie du.

Falls du etwas Ahnung über Kabel und Adaptern hast kannst du mir die oben gestellte Frage beantworten ?


----------



## noctis_61 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Alles klar,

Ich habe den Unterschied selber gesehen zwischen HAMA HDMI und Oelbach HDMI,

Sehr gering bis garnichts!

Kennt ihr zufällig eine gute Seite wo man auch etwas ältere Kabel bzw. Adapter her kriegt?


----------



## Rosigatton (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Kab24 GmbH - Kabel Onlineshop mit Top-Preisen | Kab24.de

DVI-D Kabel (24+1), 2m | ELV-Elektronik


----------



## noctis_61 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Hey Leute, 

Die Grafikkarte ist heute tatsächlich reingekommen zumindest bei Mindfactory die haben mir
anschließend geschrieben dass, das Paket mit Grafikkarte und Arbeitsspeicher unterwegs Richtung
mir ist. 

Wie des öfteren stellte sich dann aber wiedermal eine Frage in meinen Köpfeleien,

unzwar, Ihr erinnert euch an die Never Settle Aktion von MF dieser endete am 07.12.12 
Ich bestellte die Komponente aber am 28.11.12.

Die Frage könnt Ihr euch denken wennnicht dann hier..
Kriege ich die Spiele noch? ich meine ich hatte die Grafikkarte während der Aktion bestellt und 
das die so spät liefern dafür kann ich doch nichts !


----------



## Rosigatton (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Meiner Meinung nach müsstest Du die Spiele noch kriegen, eben weil Du ja schon am 28.11. geordert hast .


----------



## noctis_61 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Denke ich auch!
Schau AMD Never Settle - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von Mindfactory.de

dort steht "Nur nochfür >BESTELLUNGEN< bis einschließlich 07.12.12


----------



## noctis_61 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Die Spiele werden dabei sein,
weil ich vor dem 07.12.12  bestellt habe.

Nur jetzt will DHL mein Paket nicht hergeben.

Sendungsverfolgung bei 60% ist grad in Hagen (8-9km von mir entfernt)
mal schauen ob Sie heute noch liefern..
Standardgemäß sind die DHL Menschen um ca. 15:00 uhr bei mir 
weil Sie immer die gleiche Route fahren deshalb auch immer ähnliche Lieferzeiten.

Was meint ihr kommt heute nochmal das gelbe Auto ?


----------



## BeatBlaster (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Denke eher nicht. Zur Weihnachtszeit ist der DHL sowieso überfordert. Aber villeicht hast Glück


----------



## noctis_61 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



BeatBlaster schrieb:


> Denke eher nicht. Zur Weihnachtszeit ist der DHL sowieso überfordert. Aber villeicht hast Glück


 
Hattest Recht sind erst heute gekommen!

Naja besser als garnichst dachte ich mir bis ich schließlich den Rechner zusammenbaute,
der aber nicht angehen wollte...

Jungs Mädels ich brauche eure Hilfe.. Bitte helft mir.. 

Hier ist das Problem dalls jemand mir helfen will...
Bin grad echt am verzweifeln 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...nicht-led-leucht-luefter-drehen-eigenbau.html


----------



## noctis_61 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Hey Leute kann mir jemand mal verraten wie ich meine Codes die ich von
der AMD Never Setlle Aktion erworben habe auflöse...

Habe Steam runtergeladen und die Codes habe ich auch

und Nuu..??


----------



## Ratracer008 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Oben unter Spiele-> Spiel aktivieren


----------



## noctis_61 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*



Ratracer008 schrieb:


> Oben unter Spiele-> Spiel aktivieren


 
Yes.. Danke


----------



## noctis_61 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Hmm.. 

Wie lade ich das unter Uplay von Ubisoft??


----------



## Misto (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Ich habe einfach den Code bei Ubisoft Online Store - Welcome beim Kauf angegeben, und dann via Uplay runtergeladen. Oder was meinst du genau?


----------



## noctis_61 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Ja was muss ich da bei Uplay drücken in der Mail steht 

Step 1: Go to Ubisoft Online Store, Log in or create an account

Step 2: Add Far Cry 3 PC Download (standard edition) to the shopping cart

Step 3: Click on "Click here to redeem link'

Step 4: Enter the game code below and click apply

Step 5: Click the checkout button and fill out the necessary fields.

Step 6: Click on submit order then click on begin download

Ich finde 1st nicht die Standart Edition
und zweitens weiß ich nicht wo ich das einfüge oder den link einfüge
angemeldet habe ich mich schon


----------



## noctis_61 (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

?? 

Leute bin immer noch nicht weiter gekommen.

Ich habe zwar jetzt den Code eingegeben das Spiel 
gekauft für 0,- habe sogar eine Bestätigungsmail bekommen..

und Nu..?

Das Spiel sollte angeblich unter GAMES auftauchen Fehlanzeige warte 
seit Gestern darauf.. vergebens!


----------



## noctis_61 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Komisch..

Hat man eine bestimmte Anzahl an Fragen die gestellt werden dürfen 
oder habt Ihr einfach kein Bock auf meine Fragen..? ^^

ODER Ihr habt auch keine Ahnung wie ich sonst 
würdet Ihr antworten so kenne ich euch..


----------



## Softy (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Liegt vermutlich eher an Letzterem (zumindest für meinen Teil) -->  

Ich würde daher mal eine mail an den Support schreiben und das Problem schildern.


----------



## noctis_61 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Leute ich möchte gerne meinen PC über DVI verbinden.

- Grafikkarte ist Gigabyte 7970 
- Bildschirm ist Dell S2740L IPS  60Hz

Welches DVI soll ich kaufen und vorallem von wo?

Teuer und billig machen bei einer Kabellänge von 1,5m keinen Unterschied das weiß 
auch aus eigener Erfahrung.


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Ich würde eins so im mittleren Preisbereich kaufen, z.B. DeLOCK DVI-D Dual Link Kabel 1.8m (84345) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## noctis_61 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Ich würde mir gerne die Versandkosten sparen daher bei Mindfactory

Welches von denen soll ich mir kaufen?

DVI Anschlusskabel -> DVI Kabel -> Kabel / Adapter -> Hardware - Hardware,


----------



## Softy (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Rechner + Monitor + Maus/Tastatur + Drucker Budget 1300€*

Ich würde das hier kaufen: 1.50m DVI-D Anschlusskabel DVI 24+1 Stecker auf DVI 24+1 Stecker Schwarz

Musst Du vorher halt mal ungefähr ausmessen, ob die Kabellänge ausreichend für Dich ist.


----------

